# Anybody ever made their own suet cakes?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all,
I'm sitting here watching it snow ever so slightly. I just got back from PT and I'm trying to figure out what to do this afternoon. There are a few birds hanging around the empty thistle feeder sock that I have hanging out on the deck. I think I'll fill that up, I'm sure they would appreciate it. 

I then had what may be a crazy idea. A few days ago I wanted to re-season a couple pieces of cast iron cookware that I have. I needed some lard and headed off to the store to get some. I figured that I could go buy a pound and it would be way more than I needed but no big deal. Unfortunately, the only lard they had came in a 2-1/2 lb tub. I only ended up using about three or four oz. tops. Now I've got almost $6 worth of lard that I have no other use for. Then it hit me, SUET! No it's technically not suet but I've seen that you can use it in a pinch if suet isn't available. 

I thought about just melting a bunch of it down in a sauce pan and maybe adding a little peanut butter and some bird seed. Then pour it into a bread pan or something and let it harden. Then I could just slice off a hunk and hang it outside in some kind of a holder. Has anyone ever done this? If so, did it work very well? I would think that it should work OK and I won't end up just throwing away $6 worth of lard that I'll never use. Plus I would think that a little more fat in the birds diets might help them through the lean winter months.

Sound like a decent plan?

John


----------



## Ephemeroptera (Oct 19, 2009)

Haven't tried it myself but bet it works just fine.

One recipe I looked up when considering it suggested using lard rather than suet (less smelly).

Here's the link: http://www.attractwildbirds.com/feedingbirds/how-to-make-suet.htm

Mark


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

save your bacon grease they love the stuff


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm gonna give it a shot. Just got back from picking up a bag of seed. I'll let you know what happens.

John


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

If you don't want the squirrels packing it away, add some red pepper to it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think it worked!

It was very easy to do. I just put a bunch of lard into a medium sauce pan and turned the heat to medium low. As it melted I just stirred it occasionally. When it was completely melted, I added equal parts of peanut butter and flour (to help firm it up when cooled). Probably about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of each. I just stirred the peanut butter in with a large spoon until melted. Then I used a whisk to incorporate the flour. When it was smooth, I removed it from the heat and set it on the garage floor. That way it would cool much faster than sitting inside. I used the whisk and kept stirring it occasionally because it's pretty cool in the garage and the outer portions were firming up and the middle was still warm liquid. I wanted it to be thickened up a bit so that when I added the seed it would stay suspended and not sink to the bottom of the pan. It worked very well, in a little more than an hour the consistency seemed perfect to add the seed. I brought it inside and gradually added the seed and stirred to incorporate. When I had the right amount, I put it into two bread pans and set it outside to firm up. It's only been about 90 minutes and it's very firm already. When it comes time to slice, I think I'll just dip the pan in some hot water to release it and I can turn it out onto a plate and slice off pieces to put in the suet holder I have. Here are some pics of the process. 

*The beginning:*









*As it's melting:*









*After the peanut butter and flour are incorporated:*









*This is the consistency before the seed was added:*









*Seeds in and ready for the forms:*









*It's all done and ready to firm up:*









*Ready to slice:*









This was kind of a fun thing to do. We'll see how well the critters like it. 

John


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

My local meat market has suet balls about the size of a bowling ball for $2.00. I take it home and set it on the counter over night, and then take an old suet cake container that I bought in the store, and using a metal spatula dig out the suet from the ball and press it into the plastic until it's full. Then, using the spatula again, dig the square suet cake out of the container, and put it on waxed paper.Then put them all in the freezer in the garage. I can make 8 suet cakes with this $2.00 ball. I've made cakes from beef fat before, and 10lbs of fat got me one cake. Try it. They all fit into a suet cake holder.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That would be cheaper, but not as much fun Al. :lol:

At least it gave me something to do for a couple hours. 

John


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I make my own out of the deer fat I get during hunting season.
The birds love it even more than store bought.
I mix high quality bird seed and corn meal into the melted fat and then store it in small butter bowls in the freezer.
I have some feeders I made by boring 1 1/2 inch holes into a piece of tree limb, and I just pack the holes with the suet.
I make enough every season to last me all year.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

local meat market used to give beef fat away, not really, but at .10 a pound you could get alot for acouple bucks. anyway, I'd melt this stuff on the gas grill outside, and as it cooled I would put bird seed in it, and put the mix into dixie cups, and freeze them. The birds would knock them out of the feeder and the squirrels would get them, that's when I started buying the big balls of suet, and making suet cakes that will fit in a suet feeder.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

The wife runs chilled beef fat through the meat grinder with the fine blade. Mixes in some bird seed. Microwaves peanut butter and adds that to the mix. Rolls it into 3 inch rounds about a foot long, wraps in plastic wrap, and chills. Puts one in a plastic mesh bag oranges came in and hangs it on the side of a tree. Birds love it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey John, nice job, those cakes look darn tasty! If the birds end up not liking them I'll give one a try! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey John,
Betcha didn't save enough lard for pasty dough, now ya gotta go buy more. :lol:


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

We also render down deer fat and scraps, also the tallow from our wholesale cuts of n.y.strip or rib-eye.The fat we mix with bird seed and freeze in butter bowls or cottage cheese containers.In the winter we hang the mixture.in used netted onion sacks.The cracklings we feed to the hounds as a treat.:corkysm55


----------

